# Ralph reicht's in der Filmkritik: Der beste Animationsfilm des Jahres - vor allem für Gamer



## SandroOdak (3. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ralph reicht's in der Filmkritik: Der beste Animationsfilm des Jahres - vor allem für Gamer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ralph reicht's in der Filmkritik: Der beste Animationsfilm des Jahres - vor allem für Gamer


----------



## loener (3. Dezember 2012)

Ernsthaft? Der Trailer sah derart lausig aus (vom Niveau, nicht von den Animationen), dass ich den Film nichtmal schauen würde, wenn mir jmd den Eintritt bezahlt


----------



## z3ro22 (3. Dezember 2012)

so dolle ist der nun auch wieder nicht für gamer auch total schwachsinn, da es nicht lange in diesem bereich spielt aber schön wie pc Bild wieder ihre show abzieht.


----------



## UthaSnake (4. Dezember 2012)

Jedenfalls ist es kein x ter Nachfolger von irgendwas 
Aber solche Filme kommen immer irgendwann mal auf Sat.1 am Sonntagnachmittag


----------



## Enisra (4. Dezember 2012)

loener schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Der Trailer sah derart lausig aus (vom Niveau, nicht von den Animationen), dass ich den Film nichtmal schauen würde, wenn mir jmd den Eintritt bezahlt


 
ah jaaa, du lässt dich also lieber von einem schlechten Trailer blenden anstatt auf eine widersprechende Kritik zu hören?
Tolle Wurst, denn damit stellst dir selbst ein Bein, denn danach hätte Drive auch mies sein müssen, dummerweise ist der nur so mit der beste Film den ich je gesehen habe


----------



## z3ro22 (4. Dezember 2012)

ich habe den schon gesehen und so toll ist er nicht.



der film ist die ersten 15 min lustig und für retro fans der rest ist normale kost.
ich fand ihn öde...


----------



## TobiasHome (6. Januar 2013)

Ist ja toll, wie sich viele hier ihre niveauvolle Meinung ("Schwachsinn" ... "lausig" ... "nicht mal für Geld") über einen Film gebildet haben, den sie noch nichtmal gesehen haben. Seit wann zeigen denn Trailer wirklich, was in dem Film steckt!?

Ich hab ihn mir angesehen und fand ihn klasse. Natürlich sind altbekannte Videospielcharakter wie Bowser, Pac-Man, die Pac-Man-Geister, Sonic und viele weitere nur als Cameo-Auftritte konzipiert, teilweise ohne und teilweise mit Sprechrolle. Der Film bietet insgesamt sehr viel Liebe im Detail, man muss es nur bemerken. Es gibt so viele Gags, Querverweise etc. in dem Film zu entdecken, und die haben längst nicht alle mit Videospielen zu tun.
Wenn man sich dagegen den Film ansieht und mit der Erwartung reingeht, eine Story zu sehen, in der bekannte Videospielcharaktere aktiv zum Geschehen beitragen, dann wird man natürlich enttäuscht. Dass der Film nicht so ausgelegt ist, sollte einem aber vorher klar sein. Entsprechend hat sich mein Kinobesuch gelohnt. Ich würde ihn mir sogar nochmal ansehen, wenn er denn noch irgendwo in meiner Nähe laufen würde.


----------

